#  Krankenpflege >   Anspruch auf Reha/Therapie  nach Schlaganfall? >

## Shirley93

Hallo, 
ich habe mich hier im Forum angemeldet, um etwas Hilfe zum Thema Reha nach Schlaganfall zu bekommen. Ich wuerde mich sehr freuen wenn ich ein paar Antworten bekomme, denn ich bin langsam etwas verzweifelt.  Ich schildere erstmal kurz meine Situation: 
Meine Pflegemutter (78) war eigentlich immer eine sehr fite Person, schnell auf den Beinen und sehr Wortgewand. Es fing damit an, dass sie Wortfindungsstoerungen zeigte sowie Gleichgewichtsstoerungen. DIes wurde mal besser mal schlechter, bis sie einen sehr leichtsinnigen Autounfall verursachte. 
Ich dachte mir, dass da kann was nicht stimmen  kann und bin mit ihr zum Hausarzt  der  uns bzw sie sofort in die Neurologie ueberwies. 
Dort machten sie einige Tests und sagten mir dass sie kein Schlaganfall hat. Bis ich ploetzlich einen Anruf bekomme mit der Nachtricht, dass sie operiert wird, und ein Gefaess  im Hals "ausgetauscht? - "erneuert" wird. 
Also gut. Nach der operation sagte man mir, dass sie einen schweren Schlaganfall hatte und die Ursachen jetzt behoben worden sind. Wie ihr Heilungsverlauf verlaufen wird, konnte man mir noch nciht sagen.
Drei Tage nach der Operation kam sie wieder raus obwohl es ihr gesundheitlich nicht besser ging. Konnte immer noch kaum laufen, nicht alleine an und ausziehen usw., also nahm ich sie mit zu mir nach hause. Sie hat eine starke Schwaeche im rechten Arm und Bein was ihren ganzen Bewegungsapperat verlangsamt. Sie faellt oft einfach vom Sofa und kommt nicht mehr alleine hoch. Ich muss sie dann immer wieder hoch heben. 
Geistig und kognetiv ist sie vollkommen fit. 
Ich fragte den Arzt ob noch eine anschliesende Reha oder Therapie verordnet wird, da ich eigentlich dachte dass das nach einem schweren Schlaganfall so ueblich sei. Seine Antwort war: *Eine Reha wird nichts mehr aendern. Natuerlich koennen sie aber mit Massagen und Gewissen Uebungen zu einer Verbesserung der Motorik gelangen.* 
Ich habe mich natuerlich gefragt - eine Reha bzw Therapie hilft nichts aber ich als 18 jaehrige Schuelern habe Uebungen die ihr helfen sollten? 
Der Hausarzt mir in dem Punkt auch nichts weiterhelfen auser mit dem Punkt abwarten...
                                   __________________________________________________  ____- 
Nun.. zurzeit habe ich noch Ferien und kann mich um meine Pflegemutter kuemmern aber sie wird auch nicht ewig bei mir wohnen wollen und  sobald die Schule wieder los geht fuer mich, kann ich ihr nicht mehr helfen wenn sie z.B. mal wieder einfach so umfaellt weil sie das Gleichgewicht verloren hat.  :Sad:  Und da ich keine ausgebildete Ergotherapeutin bin, hab ich auch keine Ahnung was fuer Uebungen ich mit ihr machen kann... 
Zu meiner eigentlich Frage - steht meiner Pflegemutter eine Reha zu? Und das wenns geht auch nciht erst nach ein paar Monaten?
Ich fuehle mich vom Krankenhaus sowie dem Hausarzt einfach alleine gelassen mit einer 78 jaehrigen Frau die kaum noch alleine gelassen werden kann.  
Was kann ich tun?! 
Ich danke shconmal diesen im vorraus die sich mit meiner Situation befassen und mir auf meine Frage eine Antwort geben. 
Lg Shirley

----------


## gisie63

Hallo Shirley,
also eigentlich wird die Reha nach einem Schlaganfall auf Anordnung des Arztes vom Sozialdienst des Krankenhauses in die Wege geleitet. Normalerweise geht das recht zügig. Nun scheint das ja wohl nicht der Fall zu sein. Du musst unbedingt nochmals mit dem Hausarzt sprechen. So kannst du das auf keinen Fall alleine durchstehen. Und auch bei einer 78 jährigen bringt eine Reha unter Umständen noch kleine Erfolge.

----------


## jobwa

Hallo Shirley,
ihr solltet auf jeden Fall einen Reha-Antrag stellen. Kann auch der HA machen. Üblicherweise schließt sich nach einen Schlaganfall eine neurologische , oder auch geriatrische Reha (Patientin ist schon 78) nahtlos an die Akutbehandlung im KH an. Ziel ist IMMER die Verhinderung oder Minderung bleibender Schäden und Pflegebedürftigkeit. Da auch die KK daran interessiert ist, Pflegebedürftigkeit und daraus folgende Kosten zu verhindern /mindern, wird in der Regel der Rehaantrag auch bewilligt. Lass Dich doch von der KK beraten, wenn keine Reha, dann stell einen Antrag auf Pflegestufe. Spätestens dann wird die KK genau gucken, ob nicht doch Reha möglich ist. Ambulante Therapien (Physio, Ergo, Logo) reichen nach Schlaganfall auf keinen Fall aus, wenn so deutliche Symptome wie Schwäche einer Körperhälfte, Gleichgewichtstörungen bestehen und so ausgeprägte Hilfe bei den alltäglichen Verrichtungen nötig sind. Also, nicht abwimmeln lassen! Je früher die gezielte Behandlung beginnt, um so besser sind die Aussichten auf ein möglichst selbständiges Leben! 
Ich wünsche Euch viel Erfolg!
LG jobwa

----------

